# Skylight Install



## Prince-Seabrook Tx (Feb 18, 2015)

question:

I replaced my skylight, all went pretty well, I put self leveling caulk around it as I was told to do. Around 11am it was cool out, came back the next day and the caulk seems to have air all under it, it was like puffy... My son in-law seems to think by the trailer being closed up, and temp rise inside, the air was trying to get out. ?????? ever see this before..... do you think it will seal ok??? figure ill give it a few days, but I don't feel real good about the way it is behaving...

any ideas???

thanks in advance...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I replaced a skylight in my prior Outback in June. Wasn't too hot or cold, but I had no problems with any bubbling.

Were you living in the trailer during the repair? Not sure why you SIL would think air was trying to get out, unless you were moving a slide in/out. (that would cause huge air pressure change for sure)


----------



## rmeyer (Sep 28, 2006)

I have had to replace two of them now that cracked and started leaking. First one went well. Second one had a bubble like you describe. The bubble has not leaked or otherwise caused me a problem. Cleaned area well after removing the old one, (real PITA) put the required tape down between skylight flange and roof, then caulked wtih the rubber roof self leveling caulk. Not sure what caused the bubble.


----------



## Prince-Seabrook Tx (Feb 18, 2015)

thanks rmeyer... yep it is weird...and yep its a PITA.... I did it just like you wrote in your message.... I was like shocked to see it the next day...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

How big and how many are you talking about?


----------

